# Anybody Ice Fishing?



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We've had some iffy ice in northern IN as well as a few rains and warm spells so I've not yet been out. Hoping this current cold snap will get things in decent shape by the weekend. Got all my gear drug out and ready to go, anxious to use it.


----------



## Torch (May 25, 2004)

Yes, I went fishing over the weekend and brought plenty of iced tea, it was a bit warm.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Haven't really seen any good ice on any of the lakes yet.

Neighbor wanted to do some ice skating on his small pond X-mas weekend; sank his 4 wheeler trying to plow off the snow.... OPPS!
He got it out, used a 4x4 truck and a big farm tractor with lots of chain...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Got to be kidding. Temps in the high 30F range at night and 40F during the day. was 46F yesterday and I don't think the 23 to 41 MPH winds today allowed the lake to settle and freeze.

 Al


----------



## big rockpile (Feb 24, 2003)

Our river never freezes.

big rockpile


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

Looking pretty promising for the weekend here.
I'd like to see a solid 4"-6" before venturing out.


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

We have 7 inches with 3 inches of frozen slush on top from the several inches of rain we had recently. This cold snap, (-18) last night and below zero highs, may freeze enough to drive on. Cold supposed to last till Monday.

I am too old to stand on the ice without shelter. The house is all licensed and ready to go as soon as there have been trucks driving on the ice for a week.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

last weekend with the thaw , a guy went through he ice over by lacrosse Wi , last I heard they hadn't found his 4 wheeler yet but a few guys were able to fish him out.

if your running a 4 wheeler on the ice it is a good idea to add flotation , it can be as simple as cutting sheets of foam insulation board to fit your rack sandwiching them between a piece of ply wood top and bottom and running some threaded rod through them 

a lot of guys build boxes on top to store their gear and make the boxes with the flotation attach so that they can be easily put on and off for the season , the added top flotation keeps the unit upright otherwise they like to turn upside down with all the flotation being the air in the tires. 

several lakes in Wisconsin require flotation if your going on the ice with a 4 wheeler

that and don't keep your cell phone in your shirt pocket , had a guy at work out ice fishing a few years ago bent over the hole and his phone went right down the hole 

I lost a pair of pliers that way once also


----------



## Nimrod (Jun 8, 2010)

Corollary to Murphy's law, If you drop anything in the fish house it will go down the hole although the brother-in-law is too big to fit.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

being surrounded by the great lakes we get news story's just about every week of some one floating off and needing rescued. the give warnings on ice condition just about every day all week yet the coast guard had to rescue a bunch last Saturday a week ago off lake St. Clair.

Might stop as there is a bill in Lansing where the rescued will get a bill for the rescue.

 Al


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

There are a couple of small ponds nearby I like to hit but we have had no solid ice yet. It gets cold. Even hits the single digits or even below zero for a day or two and then warms up killing the ice. Hopefully we will get a good cold snap that lasts for awhile. 
I also like a good 4"-6" before I go out. Went through once and that was enough for me. It was my own fault. Ice was really thick but rotted to no get out. Should have known better.


----------



## Dupree (Jan 28, 2014)

Was out last weekend and with two of my boys. Was about 10" of solid ice. Northern MN. Caught a nice pike and took home enough crappies for a nice meal. Was sure great to get out! I saw full size trucks out there but not me. Took the atv instead.


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

We had good ice here in north central In, 7" on one lake 9" on another.
Fishing was pretty uneventful Saturday, but we have those days. Still good to just spend the day outdoors.


----------

